# Outboard not peeing



## Out4Trout (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey fellas, I’ve got an 01’ Hewes Redfisher with an 01’ Yami 90 2 stroke on it. I’d hoped to take the boat down to gulf last week but a few days before leaving I’d hooked it up to a hose and ran it. Cranked fine but wouldn’t piss. Ran some weed eater cord up to the block, still nothing. Took it to the lake to see if that would clear it, no luck. Motor starts right up, but it’s not cooling. I didn’t have time to take off lower unit before we left. I was hoping to either repair it myself, starting with checking and replacing the impeller. I’ve searched online for necessary parts but Joe can I tell if the parts I’m ordering are for this specific model motor? Thanks for your help-tight lines. Wes


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Order this kit from this site. No cross referenced parts off Amazon or eBay which are sometimes fake inferior parts that will waste time and money. 






Yamaha 692-W0078-02-00 - WATER PUMP REPAIR KIT | Boats.net


Buy Yamaha 692-W0078-02-00 - WATER PUMP REPAIR KIT. This OEM part is guaranteed by Yamaha's limited part warranty ✓ FREE Shipping on qualified orders - Boats.net




www.boats.net


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Is it overheating or the tell tale just not flowing?


----------



## Out4Trout (Sep 9, 2019)

It looks like it’s just not flowing-however, my tachometer gauge is not working, only fuel gauge


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

When was the last time it pissed and when was last impeller change? Last time thermostat changed?


----------



## Out4Trout (Sep 9, 2019)

Embarrassingly, I’ve not fished the boat in months. Last time I ran it was close to a year ago. It was pissing then but hasn’t been run since then until just before planning to take it to Florida


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I would get the kit like Smack said. One thing I would say is to call first and make sure available/in stock is actually available/in stock. Some of the online shops show available and then they send an update email saying it will be another 3 weeks from Japan.

Mine wouldn’t piss a few weeks ago, checked lines were clear to the tell-tale, ordered thermostat and water pump repair and housing online, had shipping times delayed. Ended up calling a bunch of brick and mortars and had the parts shipped. K & K Outboard was the shop that finally had what I needed.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

If me, I would replace the impeller that SmackDaddy says fits. I think it should still piss even if thermostat were an issue. Thermostat opens when temperature gets to adequate heating. You have more than one issue since tach does not work (electrical). Time for lubrication change too as well as other things due to 1 year mark

Needs a little TLC.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

brokeoff said:


> I would get the kit like Smack said. One thing I would say is to call first and make sure available/in stock is actually available/in stock. Some of the online shops show available and then they send an update email saying it will be another 3 weeks from Japan.
> 
> Mine wouldn’t piss a few weeks ago, checked lines were clear to the tell-tale, ordered thermostat and water pump repair and housing online, had shipping times delayed. Ended up calling a bunch of brick and mortars and had the parts shipped. K & K Outboard was the shop that finally had what I needed.


Boats.net does not do that. If it’s not in stock it will not allow you to add it to your cart and the out of stock parts are tagged OUT OF STOCK. It’s a $35 part and since this outboard has sat so long why not start with a fresh pump rebuild and keep the old one for spare parts in a pinch? Also, the thermostat will not shut flow off to the piss stream. If you think the thermostat is suspect replace it too and be done. You can test your thermostat on the stove in a pot of water and use a meat thermometer to monitor the water temperature. Watch for the thermostat open at around 140-148 degrees. You will see the spring allow the stem to open if it is good. You can test the new one the same way to see if they both open at the same temperature.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Like Smack said the thermostat doesnt stop the pee stream. I would change the water pump kit. Its sat long enough to need it anyway and wouldnt be a waist of money even if that wasnt the problem. Not a betting man but would bet that is your problem.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Boats.net does not do that. If it’s not in stock it will not allow you to add it to your cart and the out of stock parts are tagged OUT OF STOCK. It’s a $35 part and since this outboard has sat so long why not start with a fresh pump rebuild and keep the old one for spare parts in a pinch? Also, the thermostat will not shut flow off to the piss stream. If you think the thermostat is suspect replace it too and be done. You can test your thermostat on the stove in a pot of water and use a meat thermometer to monitor the water temperature. Watch for the thermostat open at around 140-148 degrees. You will see the spring allow the stem to open if it is good. You can test the new one the same way to see if they both open at the same temperature.


That hasn’t been my experience on boats.net or partsvu.com for both throttle/shift cables and the water pump housing. The cables were worse. I ordered in June then got an update of Sept delivery.

Thermostat was just ordered to have it as I am now starting the parts collection process to avoid being caught without a part.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

brokeoff said:


> That hasn’t been my experience on boats.net or partsvu.com for both throttle/shift cables and the water pump housing. The cables were worse. I ordered in June then got an update of Sept delivery.
> 
> Thermostat was just ordered to have it as I am now starting the parts collection process to avoid being caught without a part.


Must be a new development, I’ve never had an issue and buy a lot of parts through them.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Must be a new development, I’ve never had an issue and buy a lot of parts through them.


Could have been a one/two off as well. This is my first year of breaking, ordering parts for and trying to fix an outboard.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

brokeoff said:


> Could have been a one/two off as well. This is my first year of breaking, ordering parts for and trying to fix an outboard.


Who knows these days, it’s a shame.


----------



## Todd Thibodeaux (Mar 31, 2020)

Out4Trout said:


> Hey fellas, I’ve got an 01’ Hewes Redfisher with an 01’ Yami 90 2 stroke on it. I’d hoped to take the boat down to gulf last week but a few days before leaving I’d hooked it up to a hose and ran it. Cranked fine but wouldn’t piss. Ran some weed eater cord up to the block, still nothing. Took it to the lake to see if that would clear it, no luck. Motor starts right up, but it’s not cooling. I didn’t have time to take off lower unit before we left. I was hoping to either repair it myself, starting with checking and replacing the impeller. I’ve searched online for necessary parts but Joe can I tell if the parts I’m ordering are for this specific model motor? Thanks for your help-tight lines. Wes


I would change out the thermostat as well. I pick up a 70 2 stroke and everything was plugged I changed pump ,housing and thermostat. Then ran a vinegar flush. So far so good.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If you have an air compressor, take off the hose and thermostat and stick your compressor nozzle down there and blast any debris out
Make sure you have a gasket for the thermostat


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Boats.net does not do that. If it’s not in stock it will not allow you to add it to your cart and the out of stock parts are tagged OUT OF STOCK. It’s a $35 part and since this outboard has sat so long why not start with a fresh pump rebuild and keep the old one for spare parts in a pinch? Also, the thermostat will not shut flow off to the piss stream. If you think the thermostat is suspect replace it too and be done. You can test your thermostat on the stove in a pot of water and use a meat thermometer to monitor the water temperature. Watch for the thermostat open at around 140-148 degrees. You will see the spring allow the stem to open if it is good. You can test the new one the same way to see if they both open at the same temperature.


I'll second that motion regarding Boats.net. I just got a new water pump repair kit for my old two stroke 130HP V4 Yamaha from them. It was the right one, and it shipped quickly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Todd Thibodeaux said:


> I would change out the thermostat as well. I pick up a 70 2 stroke and everything was plugged I changed pump ,housing and thermostat. Then ran a vinegar flush. So far so good.


You still have the f70?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What do you call the pee hole plug that the stream comes out of. I need a new one and when I went to boats.net my search came up with out it


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Ive had all sorts of issues with Boats.net this year. Lot's of things on their site with "ships in 2-3 days" that becomes 7-10 or 15-20 a week after you order lol. If it says "in stock" though usually it ships out in a hurry though. I'm guessing they have lead times calculated for parts they don't actually have in stock, and then when they actually order it find out that there are supply issues.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bob_esper said:


> Ive had all sorts of issues with Boats.net this year. Lot's of things on their site with "ships in 2-3 days" that becomes 7-10 or 15-20 a week after you order lol. If it says "in stock" though usually it ships out in a hurry though. I'm guessing they have lead times calculated for parts they don't actually have in stock, and then when they actually order it find out that there are supply issues.


Probably an issue everywhere now. Welcome to bidenomics 101...


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I would recommend changing the the impeller as well. But I would also blast it with a air compressor at the pee hole. Or pull the hose off at the pee hole and hit. That way any bigger debris can flow out. If sat that long you could have a insect nest up there. Check if you have a 90 degree elbow anywhere on that circuit. I have had on two different occasions a tiny cone shell get stuck in a elbow at the block side on a Mercury. Which a piece of mono would move but only to have it block the passage again


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I just got a full water pump and 100hr kit for Partsvu.com. Got it in within a couple days from ordering.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I need a new pee hole plug. Couldn’t find it on boats.net through a search. So I called them and was number 40 in line. So I tried the chat for a hour and no response. Guess they all have bindenitist


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I need a new pee hole plug. Couldn’t find it on boats.net through a search. So I called them and was number 40 in line. So I tried the chat for a hour and no response. Guess they all have bindenitist


Send me your outboard model number off the motor mount.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I need a new pee hole plug. Couldn’t find it on boats.net through a search. So I called them and was number 40 in line. So I tried the chat for a hour and no response. Guess they all have bindenitist


I found the parts you need! They were under an unexpected schematic section...click the link below and they are all in the cart ready to order.






Your Shopping Cart







www.boats.net


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Have a read of my experience of _not_ using genuine parts here Yamaha water pump fail - just sharing for sharing

+1 for @Smackdaddy53 s advice. 

I have the same motor. The reason it fails to pee is always a pump issue. Other than the time I got a pin-hole leak in the cylinder wall and water was ending up in the no.3 cylinder. Your engine wont start if you have that issue 

As the pump wears even running it on the muffs wont make it pee (that's where mine is now at, so I need to change it soon). Still runs and pee's fine on the water however and the pressure is still around 10-15psi when running so she is all good. I go through a pump a year easy. If I don't, I change it yearly anyway. It won't run without water and I don't walk on the stuff so for $35 it is very cheap insurance. 

This is such a common issue and question for the 90. If Google can't help you, God can't either.


----------



## Out4Trout (Sep 9, 2019)

Smack, your the DUDE! Thanks for everyone’s input, I’ll let you know if the problems been fixed-first time I’ve ever worked on my boat so it may be delayed


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Out4Trout said:


> Smack, your the DUDE! Thanks for everyone’s input, I’ll let you know if the problems been fixed-first time I’ve ever worked on my boat so it may be delayed


Careful with the bolt removal. You don't want to break them off. When putting back together don't forget to use a saltwater safe lubrication on the bolt threads to prevent the stainless bolts from seizing the aluminum motor. That Smack dude swears by tef-gel. It will make replacing in a year easy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My engine is peeing fine but I’m anal about it. I have my impeller changed every 2 years or so depending on how much I use it


----------



## mm4043 (Jul 25, 2020)

Partsvu is having a sale on yamaha and merc water pumps right now if anyone needs one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mm4043 said:


> Partsvu is having a sale on yamaha and merc water pumps right now if anyone needs one.


Is that a legit source or fo they sell knockoff stuff?


----------

